# Motor City Smoker



## micker (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey everyone, this is my first post here at the smoking meat forums.  I've been lurking here for awhile now trying to learn from the posts and its time to finally say hello.

After a year of saying I was going to get a smoker, I finally broke down and bought one about a month ago.  I found this site while trying to decide what to purchase... I ended up with this one








It's propane powered, I'd like to eventually move up to wood fired, but for now, in my rented house I've got to stick with propane...

So the night I got it I fired it up and did the initial burn in and started inviting friends over for some bbq the next day...







For my first initial smoke I got a 5lb brisket, a 5lb boston butt and a couple bags of corn.  







Never one to leave well enough alone I took recipes from a few different posts here and mixed and matched to make them fit what I had in the cupboard.

I didn't deviate too far from the recipes here, but added a very healthy handful or two of hungarian paprika to the rub I used on both pieces of meat.  Everything turned out great, due entirely to all the reading I did here first.


Here is the end result of the brisket











The boston butt after a short rest in the foil





The finished boston butt












Ah cooking with pliers... gotta love it...







And the corn, also from a post I found here.. this was a surprise favorite and went much faster than I thought it would








Anyways, thanks much for getting me started.  I'm going at it again this weekend and may also include some Atomic Buffalo Turds this time.


----------



## micker (Jul 31, 2008)

Well now that I have the smoker, I suppose its time to buy a table for the deck and retire the piece of fiberboard on folding chairs...


----------



## white cloud (Jul 31, 2008)

Well micker it looks like all went well on your first smoke. You may also want to check out jeffs 5 day e-course its free and full of info. Welcome from another MI GUY.


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey .......

Welcome from Indiana.  Great first smoke.  Sounds like your are hooked!


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 31, 2008)

By the looks of Q, you're a good reader! Congrats and keep on smokin' your life away!


----------



## micker (Jul 31, 2008)

Signing up for it now... I wanted to rush blindly in to it for the first attempt


----------



## micker (Jul 31, 2008)

Thats the plan... I spent the day on a lawn chair, with a beer and a cigar and did nothing but occasionally changed the chips and mopped the meat... This was a Saturday well spent.


----------



## tybo6 (Jul 31, 2008)

MAN!!!!!!!
  Looks like all went well.....WTG and good job...nice to have another addict here....Welcome to SMF and enjoy and happy smokin


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF from another in metro Dee-troit.   Nice work to invite friends over for your first smoke!    Where in the Big Motor you from?


----------



## micker (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm in Plymouth, you?


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 31, 2008)

Plymouth here as well.  (near Ann Arbor Rd / Sheldon)


----------



## micker (Jul 31, 2008)

No kidding,  I'm in the old village (main & mill).  You might be able to smell the smoke on Saturday.


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 31, 2008)

Cool.  Will have a sniff as I run by there on Sat mornings.


----------



## lcruzen (Jul 31, 2008)

Howdy from another Michigander Micker! I live in the middle of the Pinckney Rec Area.


----------



## chrisjl3 (Jul 31, 2008)

Mmmm, everything looks good! I'm going to throw some corn on along with my brisket this afternoon.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 31, 2008)

Micker, everything looks excellent!! Welcome to the forum too.


----------



## okie joe (Aug 1, 2008)

Welcome to SMF micker! you are well on your way. don't forget the chat room we share tips and such there as well. i use a GOSM myself check out http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=20793


----------

